# Eclipse stürzt bei nebenläufigen Programmen ab!



## Rudolf (8. Nov 2010)

Hi

bei nebenläufigen Programmen stürzt mein Eclipse so ab: Siehe Anhang. 

Welche Lösung?

PS: Merkwürdig ist dass auf anderen Eclipseversionen der Code fehlerfrei läuft!


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Nov 2010)

Rudolf hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> bei nebenläufigen Programmen stürzt mein Eclipse so ab: Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Welche Lösung?


mal gegooglet?
- Eclipse and sun jdk1.6.0_21 | shifting bytes – OpenCms development blog
- Eclipse Community Forums

Vllt hilft das ja schon, ansonsten gibt`s da noch mehr Funde 



> PS: Merkwürdig ist dass auf anderen Eclipseversionen der Code fehlerfrei läuft!



Vllt. läuft dort eben noch ein JDK < ...._21 ?


----------



## Schandro (8. Nov 2010)

Füg mal in der eclipse.ini unter die Zeile "-vmargs" folgende Zeile ein:
-XX:MaxPermSize=1024m


----------

